
Remember the iPod? Apple just released the first new one in four years - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/remember-the-ipod-apple-just-released-the-first-new-one-in-four-years/
======
pikapika
Loved my 4th gen iPod touch, was almost like a good game boy alternative.

